# whats the longest anyones gone without sleep while "travelling"



## daveycrockett (Mar 15, 2013)

and what side effects does it have? In the winters here in ny i get about one or two hours per day. fuckin sucks.


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 15, 2013)

http://www.webmd.com/sleep-disorders/features/important-sleep-habits?page=2


----------



## Ireen (Mar 15, 2013)

probably close to two and a half days after a while i started feeling like i was tweaked out but then that went away and i just felt like i normally do.


----------



## tobepxt (Mar 15, 2013)

its really not good to go without sleep. any sleep's better than nothing though.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Mar 15, 2013)

Longest I've gone without sleep is about 70 hours, without the aid of any stimulants aside from caffeine. By about hour 50 I started to really feel it, almost like being drunk and/or high, and it only got worse until I was finally able to sleep again.

Sleep deprivation has a variety of negative effects on the human body but the biggest thing that comes to my mind is depressed immune system. When you don't or can't sleep it lowers your body's immune response so you can get sick easier, more often, and take longer to heal from being sick or injured.


----------



## Forest 420 Despot (Mar 15, 2013)

ive gone close to 4 days with no sleep at all,dident even think about it till later and realized what i had done, i was actually felling pretty good the whole time, the frenchys i was traveling with called me a machine,raving all night and still busy everyday, tho a few braindead zombie hitch rides along the way, and of course way to much drugs, when i did crash it was a instent dead sleep for 12 hours


----------



## thapoet (Mar 15, 2013)

4 days... that was when state palace theater was like a rave temple in the mid-late nineties.... needless to say 3 specific drugs and 2 very interesting females played a big roll in it... at the end of the bing there was about 10 hours of sleep and we were awaked to one of my friends having a breakdown... he wanted to know who stole his "big ass fish"... true story. he believed that instead of going to 2 raves and 3 after parties, we went to some salt water fishing trip and hencaughtna marlin... one of us has stolen it from him and he was gunna start killin people one at a time till we confessed... now, heres the funny thing..... after being up for 4 days, andmsleeping for ten hours, it wasnt until the ambulances began giving us fluids and strapping hm to a bed that i realized i was awake and not dreaming everything i just typed.... but anyways, unaided sleep deprivation, for me was almost 50 hours


----------



## Psi em (Mar 19, 2013)

About 4 to 5 days. Started tripping hard. Hallucinations were way cool. Saw pilgrims and natives walking around during Thanksgiving break. Ended up wearing a war mask made out of flour paste. 
---
Sleep is the best medicine. Never a good to go without.


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 20, 2013)

yeah, again last night with the one or two fuckin hours sitting up, sucks sucks sucks.


----------



## vdem1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Four days, slept 2.5 hours then up again another 32 hours (insomnia). No drugs or booze. By the fourth day I got kind of goofy, grouchy, shadows played tricks on my eyes.


----------

